# The "Candy" Litter 1 week 1 day old!



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

This is the Candy litter - my first litter under my Harmony Kennel Name  Well my first litter at all...

BonBon is being a great mom and I am having the time of my life. At 1 week old these puppies (4 girls 3 boys) are all over 2 lbs and very healthy! I hope you enjoy the pictures! :smooch:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the picture of your Bon Bon "winking" and I absolutely LOVE the picture of the little orange one's butt! Adorable!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, are they ever cute!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh I miss puppies:--sad:they look gorgeous! nice little heads and beautiful pigment....enjoy your 1st, you really will never forget it!!!! Congrats!

btw..what ID bands are you using?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

EEEKK! Green's tongue! SO CUTE!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, there is nothing cuter!!! Love the milk mustache one showing a tad of tongue! Keep those pics coming.. PLEASE.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are beautiful. Love the picture of orange cradled in her moms arms.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone - the bands are like hospital bands - a friend sent them to me. They are awesome you can write on them with pen etc. This has been an amazing experience already and I can't wait until they have opened their eyes etc. Orange is always with her mom - she loves to snuggle her - it is really cute!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

awwwe ....super cute puppies!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, beautiful pups!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I love that Orange girl...what a perfect picture sleeping on her mom's paws...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Adorable!!!!! congrats!  keep the pics coming!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone- there will be more updates coming soon!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thay are so gorgeous and Bon Bon looks very good! Who is dad?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful pups and what a happy looking Mom! Little orange girl has stolen my heart already. What a precious pic...and she does this all the time? Too cute! I hope whoever she goes home with gives her an especially sweet name.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What wonderful pictures. My favorite is also Orange laying across Mommy's legs.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful Beautiful pups! Lovely pigment too. Love the 2nd picture, puppy butts are too cute.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!!!! Those pictures made my day. You must be so proud


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

aaahhh I want 1! congrats!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, those pictures are just way too cute!! Like everyone else, that one with little Orange laying on her mummies paws is just priceless. Your Bon-Bon is a very beautiful girl.

I look forward to lots more pictures! What lovely pups  Congrats!
Kim


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes the orange girl is a little momma's girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful mom and beautiful babies. Enjoyed the pictures, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bon Bon looks fantastic (and very proud of herself) just a week after giving birth to that handsome crew.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Love all puppies, but orange is a favorite. Reminds me of my Sully. Always on momma's lap.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I loved the photos - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, I have to say again that I'm officially in love with orange. Whisper in her ear and ask her if she wants to come live with a handsome boy named Sawyer.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

*updates pics 12 days old*

A few updates - the babies are 12 days old and their eyes are opening and they are trying and sometimes succeeding in walking!


----------

